# Bad EMS treatment on TV



## Captn' Tuddle (May 21, 2010)

This is for all of those times where you see EMS treatment given on TV and can't help but slap yourself on the forehead because its so bad. 

CSI: NY - A detective gets pushed off of a balcony and falls what looks to be 2-3 stories. When the paramedics rolled him out of there in the next scene there was no c-collar and he wasn't strapped to a back board. 

24- Jack runs into the ED carrying his girlfirend who got shot. Before he even placed her on the gurney the nurses and docotrs (all ten of them) surrounding them starting shouting out her BP, respiratory, and heart rate. I wish I could just know a pt's vitals without even touching them!


----------



## firecoins (May 21, 2010)

How does CSI NY and 24 treat any respective field?  Real CSi does not look like CSI NY and spies, military personnel, feds, politicians and the like do not look like anything in 24.


----------



## John E (May 21, 2010)

*I'm shocked...*

to learn that "24" isn't a documentary...

I wonder if the agents at the FBI sit around and complain when they see federal agents doing stupid stuff on television shows? 

John E


----------



## TraprMike (May 22, 2010)

what next?? saying Charlies Angels was n't a biography/drama??


----------



## MrBrown (May 22, 2010)

has anybody noticed that Jack Bauer on 24 looks a lot like Kiefer Sutherland?


----------



## Scout (May 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]hkDD03yeLnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DillR (Jun 3, 2010)

*Another one from CSI*

Medic runs up to a MVA checks pulse "Time of death 0700" with a disappointed look on his face, trying to find the youtube vid. but i was rolling.


----------



## red_head (Jun 4, 2010)

I have no specific example, because I see it just about everywhere, but let me just say chest compressions!

I can count maybe once or twice where they looked somewhat realistic. Usually the rate is more than twice as slow as it should be, the hands are in the completely wrong place, or they do like 5 or 6 compressions, and, of course, the patient is almost ALWAYS resuscitated.

hahaha


My boyfriend hates watching tv or movies with me when anything involving emergency care happens, because I always start laughing hysterically


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 4, 2010)

Captn' Tuddle said:


> I wish I could just know a pt's vitals without even touching them!



You can! Obviously you are not an exclusive member of the Psychic Vitals Network. I had several partners many years ago who were avid members and used their skills often, especially on routines.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 4, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> You can! Obviously you are not an exclusive member of the Psychic Vitals Network. I had several partners many years ago who were avid members and used their skills often, especially on routines.



SHHH That is the secret society you are not supposed to talk about in public.  Your membership is under review for termination.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jun 5, 2010)

The only thing better is when some whacker with a jacket full of fire/rescue pins pumps up their chest and declares how stupid "they" are on TV. If only they had been there to rush to the scene lights and sirens and throw that c collar and 02 on (maybe even get a line) and really save a life.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 5, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> You can! Obviously you are not an exclusive member of the Psychic Vitals Network. I had several partners many years ago who were avid members and used their skills often, especially on routines.



Pfft... I once visited a psych.... to warn her.

Stay thirsty my friends...


----------



## Nelg (Jun 8, 2010)

Last night while watching one of my girlfriends favorite shows, a guy with a known spinal injury wasn't C-collored, and the 2 EMTs and a Fire Fighter lifted him up by the extremities, causing more aggravation to his spine and placed him on a spine board, unsecured. ohh, and get this, they placed the board against him and log rolled him to check underneath him, no one holding his head and taking spinal precautions.

I laughed historically.


----------



## GhostEMT627 (Jun 12, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> You can! Obviously you are not an exclusive member of the Psychic Vitals Network. I had several partners many years ago who were avid members and used their skills often, especially on routines.



Did they give you these vitals in odd numbers in the field as well? :glare:


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jun 12, 2010)

I still think the joke is actually on us. When my friends and I used to watch things like this, they would ask what I would do differently. I'd give them the text book answer, and then be forced to admit that 9.9 times out of ten it would not "save the patient" in fact usually it would just hurt them. 

But as long as you get the pt to the hospital in 3 minutes strapped to a board, you're a hero. It is maddening that most EMS folks actually still believe this. Hell, my medic professor believes this. Talk about killing confidence in your education. h34r:


----------



## SEBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

*I'm shocked!*

Those shows are the very reason I became a medic, and now my life is just like the movies.


----------



## LondonMedic (Jul 6, 2010)

Captn' Tuddle said:


> Bad EMS treatment on TV


I'm less concerned about bad prehospital care on TV.


----------



## rockwood (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxq9yj2pVWk

this is one of my most favorite detective movie Clichés, i love how they can magically make blurry pictures into to clear ones, just how we can use a defibrillator one someone with a complete Asystole and bring them back to life


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 8, 2010)

*After hours at Offut Crash Rescue...*

...we used to watch "EMERGENCY" (you remember, Johhny and Roy?) and razz them. Once they used a PortaPower to extricate a guy under a collapsing building; as it gave way and they skedaddled, we all yelled "Don't forget the PortaPower!!".
Hey, it's TV right?


----------



## Kaufman (Jul 9, 2010)

Nelg said:


> Last night while watching one of my girlfriends favorite shows, a guy with a known spinal injury wasn't C-collored, and the 2 EMTs and a Fire Fighter lifted him up by the extremities, causing more aggravation to his spine and placed him on a spine board, unsecured. ohh, and get this, they placed the board against him and log rolled him to check underneath him, no one holding his head and taking spinal precautions.
> 
> I laughed historically.



you laugh I have seen this happen.......
paramedic no less


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Kaufman said:


> you laugh I have seen this happen.......
> paramedic no less



I've heard of much worse. Right here in my county too. Try dropping that same pt while you are lifting her by the extremities. :-S


----------



## Combat_Medic (Aug 16, 2010)

It was supposed to be top secret. I'm not sure how the developers of the video game Bad Company 2 found out about this but Army Medics actually run around with only defibs in there aid bags. Also the army's high speed heart paddle things seem to work on GSWs, being shot by a tank and falling 5 stories off a roof. Please don't let the bad guys know we have this.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 16, 2010)

Combat_Medic said:


> It was supposed to be top secret. I'm not sure how the developers of the video game Bad Company 2 found out about this but Army Medics actually run around with only defibs in there aid bags. Also the army's high speed heart paddle things seem to work on GSWs, being shot by a tank and falling 5 stories off a roof. Please don't let the bad guys know we have this.



Um, thats how it works. These aren't normal defibrillators. These are top secret level three army defibrillators. You must only be a level 1 combat medic or you would have heard of them.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Aug 17, 2010)

Anybody else notice the medic at the end of the new transformers movie.  I thought the medic with the defib aid bag was crap but I guess that is higher than my pay grade.  I guess that was the same as the bad company 2 defib.  It works on tanks, GSWs, and high falls.  I see it don't do crap when you get hit by a tansformer.  Hope the North Koreans never invent transformers.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 17, 2010)

Combat_Medic said:


> Anybody else notice the medic at the end of the new transformers movie.  I thought the medic with the defib aid bag was crap but I guess that is higher than my pay grade.  I guess that was the same as the bad company 2 defib.  It works on tanks, GSWs, and high falls.  I see it don't do crap when you get hit by a tansformer.  Hope the North Koreans never invent transformers.



Yeah, I remember making a comment about that, but I don't recall exactly what the medic was doing. Oh well, it's a movie.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 17, 2010)

The worst one I have ever seen was the AHA CPR video.  It looked like it was produced by Lifetime with much worse actors/actresses.  First off everyone starts dying at the hospital (lucky them).  And everyone's "loved ones" are all calm.  Even the mother with a dying baby is just standing there letting the nurses and doctors do their job.

Now I happend to catch Hawthorne (or something like that) while on shift and if I'm going into full arrest and I wake up, I hope it's her doing chest compressions becuase I'd like to come back from death with a hot chick in a low cut spaghetti strap bent over me.

Also does anyone watch "I shouldn't be alive"?  One thing I notice about that show is half of the time the person is alive because there happend to be a bunch of doctors, paramedics, nurses, AF Pararescue Jumpers chilling in the middle of nowhere with a jump bag and IV fluids.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 17, 2010)

AtlantaEMT said:


> The worst one I have ever seen was the AHA CPR video.  It looked like it was produced by Lifetime with much worse actors/actresses.  First off everyone starts dying at the hospital (lucky them).  And everyone's "loved ones" are all calm.  Even the mother with a dying baby is just standing there letting the nurses and doctors do their job.



Can't agree more! I have taught so many CPR classes where the students start laughing at the video. I had a doctor in my last class, and he was making fun of the doctors in the video.


----------

